# Will Dish Jump On The WeatherNation Bandwagon With Direct?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> Although talks between the two companies are ongoing, DirecTV's decision to add WeatherNation is seen as a not-so-subtle threat that it is willing to drop the Weather Channel.
> 
> Not only is DirecTV carrying WeatherNation, a small channel with very little reach or viewership, it has placed the network next to the Weather Channel on the dial, a move that could confuse viewers - and has already annoyed Weather Channel executives.





> According to SNL Kagan, an industry consulting firm, the Weather Channel charges about 13 cents per subscriber per month.


The other channel doesn't seem to be getting the hint though, and may even be moving further away from weather:



> For the Weather Channel, the fight with one of its largest distributors comes at a crucial time. The network, co-owned by the private equity firms Bain Capital and Blackstone Group and Comcast Corp.'s NBCUniversal, has been making significant investments in talent and management in an effort to broaden its reach and appeal.
> 
> ....
> 
> Behind the scenes, the channel has also been bringing in executives with more entertainment experience. Last year, it hired David Clark as president. Clark's resume includes stints at the music channel Fuse and MTV.





> But on a typical day it is averaging just over 200,000 viewers, according to Nielsen.


http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-fi-ct-directv-weather-20131226,0,3840158.story

Will Dish follow suit?

Will Direct drop WN if they get a new contract with the other guys?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

With all the online weather info available I don't see why we need any weather TV channels.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Will Dish follow suit?


In this instance, it is DIRECTV that is following DISH's lead from their recent pre-negotiation ritual with TWC.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

klang said:


> With all the online weather info available I don't see why we need any weather TV channels.


News junkies need their fix. Whether it is news, sports or weather, their lives would be intolerably boring without the constant bombardment of statistical minutiae.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

One could only hope, it would be nice to have a weather channel that I could turn to that I was confident in that when I did turn to it would actually be giving me info on the current weather and the forecast. I have mostly abandoned tv for my national weather info in favor of the internet thanks to the "Weather Channel" because I got tired of expecting to find weather info there and instead finding a show and not only a show but blocks of shows that go on for hours with very little actual weather info dispursed during breaks. Not only do I mostly use the internet for my national weather info these days but I've just about completely given up on the Weather Channel's website (which before at least they pushed from their channel to their website so they still had my eyeballs) because their site has gotten so busy with all sorts of not only ads but "video articles" and such that have nothing to do with weather. Sometimes it's hard to navigate to or find the weather info there that I'm looking for and also it seems their site is so junked up these days that it's prone to freezing and slow loading and no one has time for that!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

klang said:


> With all the online weather info available I don't see why we need any weather TV channels.


Many - well, some- folks with DIRECTV® do not have an internet connection. Others like to see both. I prefer the TV app over either WN or TWC, but will occasionally gander at them both.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

The last time Dish pulled this several years ago with The Weather Cast (started by Dish and WeatherNation), weren't we promised a second channel from The Weather Channel that provided just weather? Is that still "coming soon?" I think Dish should have never dropped that channel and should pick up WeatherNation.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jsk said:


> The last time Dish pulled this several years ago with The Weather Cast (started by Dish and WeatherNation), weren't we promised a second channel from The Weather Channel that provided just weather?


The Weather Channel hinted that they were going to reinvent themselves as a slicker version of the old weather channel. They've hired more than a few big guns to make it happen.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> Many - well, some- folks with DIRECTV® do not have an internet connection.


And many of them must fall back on the SD version or terrestrial sources when their own weather is bad.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

jsk said:


> The last time Dish pulled this several years ago with The Weather Cast (started by Dish and WeatherNation), weren't we promised a second channel


I thought that was why Chuckie caved and let them back on. Word was that it was conditional on the addition of TWC2 or TWC Classic of sorts.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I knew at the time it was a mistake to trust them. He should have held out until the channel was available.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Monday, May 24, 2010 6:08 am MDT ---

*DISH Network and The Weather Channel Reach Agreement
Includes Development of New Full-Time Weather Forecasting Services*

DISH Network L.L.C. and The Weather Channel today announced that they have reached a multi-year agreement for continued distribution of The Weather Channel on DISH Network's programming platform.

The deal provides for collaboration between both companies in developing state-of-the-art, full-time weather forecasting services designed specifically for satellite customers, including localized weather programming on DISH Network Ch. 213 (in addition to The Weather Channel's main feed on Ch. 214), interactive TV applications, as well as new Internet and mobile services. Deployment of the new services will begin this summer.

"Through this new partnership with The Weather Channel, DISH Network is giving our subscribers exactly what they've asked for and more. Not only are we developing a unique satellite service that provides localized weather 24/7, but also we'll soon deliver personalized weather reports via the Android mobile platform and the web," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "This agreement recognizes the importance of cross-platform video delivery, ensuring that our subscribers will have the most detailed local weather information available at their fingertips anytime, anywhere."

"DISH Network and their customers are extremely important to us, and maintaining and expanding our partnership is a high priority for our company," said Mike Kelly, CEO and President of The Weather Channel. "DISH Network will now be carrying two of our channels - The Weather Channel and a customized 24-hour, all-local weather information network - to provide even better service to their customers. We also look forward to working with DISH Network on other cross-platform and interactive initiatives, taking advantage of our leadership position in mobile and the Internet."

Additional terms of the deal were not disclosed.

http://about.dish.com/press-release/programming/dish-network-and-weather-channel-reach-agreement

The Hopper App is decent ... but there is no channel 213 "localized weather".


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Interesting viewer comments here:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2013/12/26/weather-channel-future-with-directv-up-in-the-air/


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> Monday, May 24, 2010 6:08 am MDT ---
> 
> *DISH Network and The Weather Channel Reach Agreement
> Includes Development of New Full-Time Weather Forecasting Services*
> ...


This was 2010. Its now going to be 2014.

So I guess the question is , What is a Multi Year deal? 2-3-4-10?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> Monday, May 24, 2010 6:08 am MDT ---
> 
> *DISH Network and The Weather Channel Reach Agreement
> Includes Development of New Full-Time Weather Forecasting Services*
> ...


Where is this stuff at?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

klang said:


> With all the online weather info available I don't see why we need any weather TV channels.


We don't need any duplicates channels like: COOKING, NGC ETC.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> We don't need any duplicates channels like: COOKING, NGC ETC.


I just realized that story is like 3 years old. So the channel will never happen.
Not every one has Internet access. Plus it is fun to look at live weather forcasting.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

TWC appears to be crossing lines into irrational behavior.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree..... Nothing good about what they have become!!!!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Adios WC!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

When is their Dish contract up? Can't be too far away.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

SayWhat? said:


> When is their Dish contract up? Can't be too far away.





James Long said:


> Monday, May 24, 2010 6:08 am MDT ---
> 
> *DISH Network and The Weather Channel Reach Agreement*
> 
> DISH Network L.L.C. and The Weather Channel today announced that they have reached a multi-year agreement


That indicates coming up on 4 years, but how many years is 'multi-year'?


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I wonder if Dish will dump them also?? (I doubt they will lower thier price for them)


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Bienvenido WN


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

C'mon Dish, get with it!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH renewed their contract with TWC on May 24th, 2010, dropping The Weather Case (former WeatherNation) in the process.

I would not expect to see WeatherNation until at least May ... depending on how many years the "multi-year" contract with TWC lasts and what happens with DirecTV before then.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I will speculate that they will Keep TWC and use it in the advertising to try to get the people that are unhappy with DTV for dropping the TWC.
So far I am liking the new programming. It was really irritating to think you were going to see the weather and get a "Highway to Hell" program instead.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

James Long said:


> DISH renewed their contract with TWC on May 24th, 2010, dropping The Weather Case (former WeatherNation) in the process.
> 
> I would not expect to see WeatherNation until at least May ...


No sure why it couldn't be added now. Channels 213 and 215 are both vacant.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I will speculate that they will Keep TWC and use it in the advertising to try to get the people that are unhappy with DTV for dropping the TWC.
> So far I am liking the new programming. It was really irritating to think you were going to see the weather and get a "Highway to Hell" program instead.


You think Charlie doesn't want cheaper channels?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Remember that Dish has dropped TWC before.

If the contract is up this year, TWC is still off DirecTV and TWC keeps playing their games, I'm not so sure they won't be gone from Dish too.


----------



## eurosport84 (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope Dish drops them too. TWC has become worthless with all the shows and less & less weather coverage. Kinda like MTV for weather! :nono2:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> No sure why it couldn't be added now. Channels 213 and 215 are both vacant.


I believe there is a contract issue ... if I were running TWC I certainly would have put an "exclusive weather channel" clause in the contract as part of the 2010 renewal. If TWC ever gets back on DirecTV they will probably want the same. I am not in favor of such exclusive channels. There are plenty of news channels and sports channels. I would not want them limited to one of each genre.

BTW: 213 is still uplinked as "TWC2 -The Weather Channel 2", 215 is Al Jazeera America (News).


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

eurosport84 said:


> I hope Dish drops them too. TWC has become worthless with all the shows and less & less weather coverage. Kinda like MTV for weather! :nono2:


Not drop The Weather Channel. But I do agree on your viewpoint on how The Weather Cannel has changed.

I do like then there is a big weather event The Weather Channel stays with weather coverage.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## eurosport84 (Jul 7, 2008)

If they (TWC) would ditch all the reality shows, they would have a decent product again. If not, and WeatherNation stays 24/7 weather coverage, I would rather have them instead.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I totally agree with the above.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

A lot of direct people voiced the same.

I say enough reality. [ I counted 36 shows on their site.] I also rather not wake up with Al. [ too pompous for my tastes]

When I tune it in I expect weather.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

satcrazy said:


> A lot of direct people voiced the same.
> 
> I say enough reality. [ I counted 36 shows on their site.] I also rather not wake up with Al. [ too pompous for my tastes]
> 
> When I tune it in I expect weather.


That is what is wrong with network TV. Wayyyyyyyyyy too many reality shows. I rarely for that reason look at network TV.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

No word from Dish?

.... taps foot .......


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No word expected until May ... May 2014 or May 2015 or May 2016 or ... but not likely until a May.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Awww, C'mon, they could toss WN on as a teaser.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Awww, C'mon, they could toss WN on as a teaser.


I do not believe that they can ... as already discussed in this thread.

I would not complain if WeatherNation showed up on 213 tomorrow - but as stated, I do not expect to see anything until whichever May that the contract with TWC expires.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> Set against Atlanta's skyline and overlooking its Centennial Olympic Park, AccuWeather has placed a massive promotional billboard - smack dab on the home turf of its competitor The Weather Channel (headquartered in Atlanta).
> 
> It reads: "AccuWeather Channel. All Weather, All the Time. Coming Soon."
> 
> ...


http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2014/02/06/accuweather-gets-in-weather-channels-face/


----------



## Lauve92 (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree in part the weather channel did have a lot of shows the last couple of years. But I can not agree the channel that replaced them is way better. I have to tune to that channel to receive local weather. I then must hit the red button sometimes two to three times for the feature to work. All I can get is a multiple day forecast no weather map, and i would imagine if there was a weather alert I would not have that feature as well, to me it is like when they replaced sirius with sony for the music channels, that was like going from a caddy to a yugo with a blown engine. it was nice to hit the active button and get my local, not saying the weather channel could not have been better, I'm just saying it had much more user friendly features. One feature that neither give is the weather map in motion which would be nice. by the way my direct tv bill went up not down in price, so don't tell me how CEO White ( probably a seven figure income) is watching out for me the consumer. Been with direct tv since 2002, but I may have to give Dish a try.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Lauve92 said:


> I agree in part the weather channel did have a lot of shows the last couple of years. But I can not agree the channel that replaced them is way better. I have to tune to that channel to receive local weather. I then must hit the red button sometimes two to three times for the feature to work. All I can get is a multiple day forecast no weather map, and i would imagine if there was a weather alert I would not have that feature as well, to me it is like when they replaced sirius with sony for the music channels, that was like going from a caddy to a yugo with a blown engine. it was nice to hit the active button and get my local, not saying the weather channel could not have been better, I'm just saying it had much more user friendly features. One feature that neither give is the weather map in motion which would be nice. by the way my direct tv bill went up not down in price, so don't tell me how CEO White ( probably a seven figure income) is watching out for me the consumer. Been with direct tv since 2002, but I may have to give Dish a try.


I believe you will see the weather app
Come back in the next month or so.

And that bill went up because of sports and other things. It just didn't go up as much with the lack of the wether channel. Do you think any carrier went down? Nope none.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Lauve92 said:


> I agree in part the weather channel did have a lot of shows the last couple of years. But I can not agree the channel that replaced them is way better. I have to tune to that channel to receive local weather. I then must hit the red button sometimes two to three times for the feature to work. All I can get is a multiple day forecast no weather map, and i would imagine if there was a weather alert I would not have that feature as well, to me it is like when they replaced sirius with sony for the music channels, that was like going from a caddy to a yugo with a blown engine. it was nice to hit the active button and get my local, not saying the weather channel could not have been better, I'm just saying it had much more user friendly features. One feature that neither give is the weather map in motion which would be nice. by the way my direct tv bill went up not down in price, so don't tell me how CEO White ( probably a seven figure income) is watching out for me the consumer. Been with direct tv since 2002, but I may have to give Dish a try.


Your primary complaint seems to be the apps, not the channel. Perhaps your ire should be directed at DirecTV and their receiver/app design?

The benefit of WeatherNation is not needing the app to see the weather. Sure, I like the TWC apps on the Hopper ... especially because I can use one of them to get the weather regardless of what channel I am watching. An app like that is a step toward not needing the channel. But the channel is there for a deeper explanation of regional and national weather ... something that was missing on TWC during their long reality show blocks. Even the twice hourly "weather on the 8's" is useless in the reality show hours as the information goes by too quick.

It would be great to have both ... a weather channel that shows weather 24x7 as well as an app for those who can't wait or don't want to change video channels. Systems with TWC instead of WN are missing 24x7 weather.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

You'd think by now, some kind of hint or whiff of a notion of what Chucky is thinking would have trickled down.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Why? Contract isn't up then nothing for him to do yet.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> And that bill went up because of sports and other things.


It was an interesting slight of hand for DIRECTV to raise their general rates somewhat less than the competition to much cheering from the fanboys only to tack on a sports fee for quite a few.

Nonetheless, I prefer the more transparent approach to billing for what you're getting that DIRECTV is taking. I've just got to figure out why they charge the WHDS inclusive Advanced Receiver Fee to new accounts with only an HD DVR.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

They don't want any new accounts to not have Whole Home Service. It's now standard with advanced equipment. What's so hard to figure in that?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Because it shouldn't be forced on people. Especially in the instance like if a person only has one HD-DVR in their home, and no other receivers. Why should they have to pay for Whole Home DVR service?

Of course I still believe that there never should have been a charge for it in the first place. They were getting I thnk $6/month for DVR service back then, which is now up to $10 a month. That should be more than enough to cover R&D costs on upkeep and adding new features to their DVR service.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And i still look at it as they wanted to charge more for the DVR service but phase it in and now they just charge all new people more for DVR service.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

harsh said:


> It was an interesting slight of hand for DIRECTV to raise their general rates somewhat less than the competition to much cheering from the fanboys only to tack on a sports fee for quite a few.


Can't you troll somewhere else? If you must pepper our forum, how about being even handed? Or at least not rude.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

harsh said:


> It was an interesting slight of hand for DIRECTV to raise their general rates somewhat less than the competition to much cheering from the fanboys only to tack on a sports fee for quite a .


Oh hogwash. Those fees have been there for a while now and simply equal out the RSN fees by market. There was no slight of hand and DIRECTV still raised rates less than my local cable company does even with the RSN fees.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

How about we get back to the topic of DISH potentially carrying WeatherNation and post comments on other topics in the threads designed for DirecTV RSN fees, price increases, etc. ?


----------



## Bambler (May 31, 2006)

If anything, maybe Dish keeps TWC, as a selling point over DirecTV? Not saying it's some ultra-premium content, but it is different (and in my opinion, much better when it matters) and these days that's all that matters sometimes.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Bambler said:


> If anything, maybe Dish keeps TWC, as a selling point over DirecTV? Not saying it's some ultra-premium content, but it is different (and in my opinion, much better when it matters) and these days that's all that matters sometimes.


Seriously? Do you think anyone is going to choose a provider based on whether they have TWC?? Pac 12 Network, that I can totally see, but not TWC.

There are plenty of ways for providers to get a competitive advantage over one another by offering content the competition lacks, but TWC would be so far down the list I think you'd win more customers promoting that you have special interest channels broadcast in Vietnamese.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

I particularly like AccuWeather's web site. Tells me all I need to know.

If it is going to have it's own channel, it could be a winner. [that is, if it doesn't cave in to reality tv :righton: ]


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> Seriously? Do you think anyone is going to choose a provider based on whether they have TWC??


Well, I have been stopped by a few DirecTV customers saying that if TWC does not come back to DirecTV they will switch to Dish. don't know if these "few" folks will be enough for Dish to pay higher retrans fee if TWC asks for more $$$


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, the switchers won't have much of an effect on anything Dish decides to do. There could be a problem for TWC even if they want to renew at existing rates.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> Well, the switchers won't have much of an effect on anything Dish decides to do. There could be a problem for TWC even if they want to renew at existing rates.


Wonder if TWC would come in with even lower than existing rate at renewal time [ of course we'd never be privy ] cause if they lose dish, they are in trouble.

If they are not smart enough to re think existing programming, then at least insert a full weather report on the half hour.


----------

